# 'Yummy Chicken' Turkey Meatloaf



## LarryWolfe (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of ground turkey at all, but just needed to do something a little different.

Started off with 8oz of chopped up baby portabella mushrooms.  I think these are key with ground turkey, they add a lot of moisture.






Chopped bell pepper, onion and garlic.





Added Knox's Yummy Chicken, two eggs and some bread crumbs.









Put in an 8x8 cake pan and cooked indirect until done.  No wood, just lump.  Also added some sweet potatoes midway through the cook.









Served with mashed sweet potatoes with butter and Wolfe Rub Original and Carmelized Apples.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 14, 2011)

Must have been the apples


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 14, 2011)

Like I told you on the phone... Turkey Meatloaf? WTF?


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 14, 2011)

Lookin' good from down here. I'd eat all that!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks great to me. Did you pick up much flavor from the Yummy Chicken rub?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm with Scotty here but I didn't get a phone call. He even ignored my texts!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 15, 2011)

You morons don't like turkey meatloaf because you overcook it.  It as awesome and the Yummy Chicken was perfect!


----------



## bknox (Mar 15, 2011)

That looks great Larry! Glad to see your getting some milage out of the Yummy Chicken.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 15, 2011)

bknox said:
			
		

> That looks great Larry! Glad to see your getting some milage out of the Yummy Chicken.



Got a little left.....gonna order some soon.  My attorney is taking what money I don't have to give my wife.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 15, 2011)

Larry send me all your money. I'll hold on to it until your divorce is over!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 15, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry send me all your money. I'll hold on to it until your divorce is over!



That is a great idea Nick, I only wish you had been around for me years ago. You should send it quickly Larry before it is all gone


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty. Thanks for sharing. When adding veggies to meatloaf I normally prefer a saute first plan. Just to keep from hitting raw chunks of various rabbit food. Now have you ever tried it like that? Or maybe you got to cook them inside the loaf just for turkey?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bknox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a new lawyer.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks good rom where I'm sittin.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks alot better than it sounds.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Looks mighty tasty. Thanks for sharing. When adding veggies to meatloaf I normally prefer a saute first plan. Just to keep from hitting raw chunks of various rabbit food. Now have you ever tried it like that? *Or maybe you got to cook them inside the loaf just for turkey?*



Yes, by the time the bird is done the veggies are tender.  The mushrooms, really make a difference especiailly.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 16, 2011)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wise words from a 'Famous Baker'.....I should heed your advice.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 16, 2011)

Well though the Little Bride has threatened many times over the years I aint went through a divorce but folks say it is mighty rough. Just said a prayer to help heal the situation. Time seems to help on those bad old deals too.


----------



## Griff (Mar 16, 2011)

My domestic relations professor in law school started the first lecture of the class with "I have never met a man who had enough money that he could afford a divorce."


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 17, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> My domestic relations professor in law school started the first lecture of the class with "I have never met a man who had enough money that he could afford a divorce."



I've gotta say, this one was worth every penny.  I get custody of my daughter, keep my house and lost 150lbs....


----------



## DaveG (Mar 17, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You morons don't like turkey meatloaf because you overcook it.  It as awesome and the Yummy Chicken was perfect!


Thank you sir Wolfe. I needed a slap in the face to get me going this morning. I'll look into ordering the Yummy Chicken rub. Maybe if I say that Larry Wolfe sent me, I'll get a discount. No?


----------



## dennywilliam (Jun 12, 2011)

I've played around with many turkey meatloaf recipes, but this one seems to taste the best to me. I love how its all done in 1 bowl, then straight to the oven, no fuss!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't like ground turkey or sweet potato's but I don't think I could turn that plate away looks sooo good


----------

